# Do pc's contain Teflon??



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Stupid question probably but while doing some pc research I've noticed a lot of sites say pc's contain Teflon and/or liquid teflon? Is this true? I'm worried to bring my parrotlet into the room now as my husbands started using the pc al day in the room. It's an old noisy pc that has a roaring fan and probably loads of dust in it and the windows are often closed now due to colder weather. Any info on this please? And does any type of Teflon affect any other animals? Such as cats, beardeds, rats etc? Thanks.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

I doubt that will be a problem : victory:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't know if they do or not but our kids are on their computers loads and my birds are ok. I'm anal about everything when it comes to my birds – nothing that smells strong, no microwave packaging that you cook on etc. Went through the house before I got them binning everything potentially unsafe. My step daughter isn't impressed about doing her hair spray outside! On the other hand my parents have birds and do everything you shouldn't! Spray deodorants, Teflon coated cooking pans, scented candles etc etc and they've had birds for about 14 years with no health issues. Oh and they have 2 computers in the same room as theirs.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi

Over heated Teflon is a real issue for anything with lungs really! Birds and reptiles do seem sensative to it though. 

I would however be more concerned about ozone emissions from electricals and of course ionizers.

If you can smell that electrical type smell you have ozone!

I guess the real answer is to write the brand of PC you have and ask them.

I am becoming more and more concerned about the risks of electricals that have the potential to release ozone, this mixed with chemicals like Teflon and or silicates could pose a real long term risk

John


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

Teflon (PTFE) is a very stable, inert material and doesn't pose a risk unless you heat it to over 200 C, which a PC shouldn't reach under any circumstance.

The main source of PTFE in your house is non stick frying pans so I'd keep it away from the kitchen when you're cooking! The products of pyrolysis of PTFE are harmful to all living things but especially birds.

I spend most of my days in a lab heating up PTFE and I'm not in the slightest bit worried so I wouldn't concern yourself tbh.


----------



## Ferret Guy (Aug 1, 2011)

Although I do not know for sure if they do contain teflon, if there is teflon present it will be internal to the pc, by that I mean inside processors, memory, motherboards etc. As this is most likely the case, i believe it is highly unlikely for this teflon to become airborne. I wouldnt worry about it in the slightest. If you are a compulsive worry though, save yourself the heartbreak and write to the company who make it, with make model and year of manufacture(serial code should do) and double check if it has any teflon present.
Teflon is only a problem when heated very quickly or to a very high temperature, so it is even more unlikely that a PC is producing fumes, but if its annoying you, double check. Can't be too safe!
All the Best
Josh : victory:


----------



## Ferret Guy (Aug 1, 2011)

antcherry88 said:


> Teflon (PTFE) is a very stable, inert material and doesn't pose a risk unless you heat it to over 200 C, which a PC shouldn't reach under any circumstance.
> 
> The main source of PTFE in your house is non stick frying pans so I'd keep it away from the kitchen when you're cooking! The products of pyrolysis of PTFE are harmful to all living things but especially birds.
> 
> I spend most of my days in a lab heating up PTFE and I'm not in the slightest bit worried so I wouldn't concern yourself tbh.


what he said :lol2:


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------

